# AKC names...



## Ninde'Gold

So you wanna use Ger-Ford as the beginning of the name??

Like:

Gerford's Liberty and Justice For All 

Gerford's Let Liberty Prevail

?? Not sure if thats what you're looking for lol


----------



## LaurJen

Thanks for this, CarsonsDaddy! I hope people have some good ideas!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> So you wanna use Ger-Ford as the beginning of the name??
> 
> Like:
> 
> Gerford's Liberty and Justice For All
> 
> Gerford's Let Liberty Prevail
> 
> ?? Not sure if thats what you're looking for lol


Those are pretty good. It doesn't have to be in the beginning though. His Dame's was Jodee-joy of Ger-Ford, so something like that would work too. We aren't picky though.  Any suggestions would be helpful.

And LaurJen, no problem at all. Just figured since we're both looking...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Great Expectations of Ger-Ford

Ger-Ford Glory Of The Sun 

Ger-Ford's Continuous Motion (lol like most goldens


----------



## Katiesmommy

I'm confused. Why do you need names?


----------



## LaurJen

Katiesmommy said:


> I'm confused. Why do you need names?



You need a name if you want to register them with the AKC.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Because when you register your dog with a kennel club, you have to give them a full registered name  or at least I think anyway lol


----------



## Katiesmommy

I was thinking thats why you needed the name...lol. You havent registered Augie yet? I am getting Phil to send in Katie's registration papers tomorrow morning.  - It has a ring too it


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I like that name Amy. We haven't registered Carson yet either...cuz we can't decide on a name! lol... maybe we just aren't creative enough. lol


----------



## LaurJen

Katiesmommy said:


> You havent registered Augie yet?


We can't think of a name!


----------



## Katiesmommy

I think we had to use part of the breeders program in our pups name. I think its really nice.


----------



## JimS

Katiesmommy said:


> I think we had to use part of the breeders program in our pups name. I think its really nice.


That's pretty normal. As part of the requirements for the health guarantee on my Lab, Kali, we had to use the kennel name as the first part of her pedigree name.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Same with Tucker 

Usually most people just make one up themselves no matter how many suggestion are put out lol


----------



## greg bell

the good part about the kennel name is that is needs to be unique, so if you use the breeders kennel name, u stand a much better chance of making it unique....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ger-Ford's Continuous Motion (lol like most goldens


Good suggestions. So far this is MY favorite. I'll have to run it by the wife. Any other ideas? 

LaurJen: I'm still trying to think of something for Augie. The problem is i'm not very creative.


----------



## Baileysmom

We haven't registered Bailey yet either and he is now 7 months old! We can't come up with something creative -- Sounds familiar :doh: We have to start ours with April's.......


----------



## LaurJen

Baileysmom said:


> We haven't registered Bailey yet either and he is now 7 months old! We can't come up with something creative -- Sounds familiar :doh: We have to start ours with April's.......



April's Showers Bring May Flowers? LOL

I wish these dogs would just come with the AKC name already supplied!


----------



## LaurJen

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Good suggestions. So far this is MY favorite. I'll have to run it by the wife. Any other ideas?


I really like that one!
____________________


----------



## Baileysmom

How about something like your last name's Golden Emperor


----------



## Booker

We couldn't think of an inventive name if our lives depended on it...we ended up with GreyLaur's Booker "T".


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Baileysmom said:


> How about something like your last name's Golden Emperor


I'm running with this...hold on...how about: LaurJen's Golden Emperor?


----------



## LaurJen

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I'm running with this...hold on...how about: LaurJen's Golden Emperor?



We have to have to kennel name in the beginning... and hubby really thinks "Augustus" should be in the name somewhere. See why we have come up with nothing?? :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

LaurJen said:


> We have to have to kennel name in the beginning... and hubby really thinks "Augustus" should be in the name somewhere. See why we have come up with nothing?? :doh:


That would be frustrating. What's the kennel name?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Give the kennel name to us and I can see if I can think of something 

I still keep thinking "Augustus Gloop, Great Big Greedy Nincumpoop" lol (stupid song...stupid movie!!!!!)


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Did Augie or Carson's breeder have a registered kennel name? If so, that should be the beginning. For example, my dog is from Tanbark Golden Retrievers, so he's registered as Tanbark's Number Two Pencil.

Maybe some breeders don't care if you use their kennel name or not?

-Stephanie


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

FlyingQuizini said:


> Did Augie or Carson's breeder have a registered kennel name? If so, that should be the beginning. For example, my dog is from Tanbark Golden Retrievers, so he's registered as Tanbark's Number Two Pencil.
> 
> Maybe some breeders don't care if you use their kennel name or not?
> 
> -Stephanie


Carson is from a backyard breeder and they don't care if their name is in it or not... We are wanting to include "Ger-Ford" from the mothers name though.


----------



## LaurJen

Augie's name has to start with "Chien D'Or's." 
(Literally....Dog of Gold)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

You could go with: Chien D'Or's Golden Emperor. It's not very creative, but it's there.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, let's see what I can come up with

Chien D'or's Rebel Without A Cause

Chien D'or's Zippity Do Dog... lol 

Chien D'or's Majestueux (french for August, which is kinda like Augustus)

Chien D'ors Double-0-Seven ? lol I like James Bond.

Chein D'or's Man's Best Friend

Chien D'or's Heaven's Just A Lick Away

Just a few for now... ???

Tucker's parents are 

Tomiskaway's Golden Teddy and

Tomiskaway's Tiffany's Shadow

So as you can see they don't have to be all spectacular


----------



## Molly's Mom

I started looking at the registration papers and got stuck at the name question too. I'm so new at this. I guess I can't just write down "Molly" and be done with it.

The family that bred her calls themselves "Golden Sunsets", her mother's name is Gracie and her dad is Riley. I'd still like to go with "Good Golly Miss Molly". It's probably already taken.


----------



## LaurJen

Molly's Mom said:


> I started looking at the registration papers and got stuck at the name question too. I'm so new at this. I guess I can't just write down "Molly" and be done with it.
> 
> The family that bred her calls themselves "Golden Sunsets", her mother's name is Gracie and her dad is Riley. I'd still like to go with "Good Golly Miss Molly". It's probably already taken.



These are the ones already registered:


Ahlers' Good Golly Miss Molly
Asoro's Good Golly Miss Molly
Am Ch. Catalyst Good Golly Miss Molly
Dixie Good Golly Miss Molly
Good Golly Miss Molly XIII
Good Golly Miss Molly XXXV
High Times Good Golly Miss Molly MH WCX
Quailwood's Good Golly Miss Molly
Rice's Good Golly Miss Molly


----------



## LaurJen

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, let's see what I can come up with
> 
> Chien D'or's Rebel Without A Cause
> 
> Chien D'or's Zippity Do Dog... lol
> 
> Chien D'or's Majestueux (french for August, which is kinda like Augustus)
> 
> Chien D'ors Double-0-Seven ? lol I like James Bond.
> 
> Chein D'or's Man's Best Friend
> 
> Chien D'or's Heaven's Just A Lick Away


Those are really good! Now if you could just work "Augustus" in there somewhere... LOL


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL I'll keep working on it.


----------



## tintallie

For Carsonsdaddy:

Ger-ford's There's Gold In Them Hills...Reference to Carson City, NV during the Gold Rush


----------



## Brittany

Hey LaurJen, how 'bout this? 
Chien D'or's Augmented Fifth  
Just kidding, if you don't understand musical chords that would mean nothing....but I thought it was cute. 
Just curious....Is Chien D'or the registered kennel name? I've never seen anything quite like that before.... :scratchch


----------



## LaurJen

Brittany said:


> Hey LaurJen, how 'bout this?
> Chien D'or's Augmented Fifth
> Just kidding, if you don't understand musical chords that would mean nothing....but I thought it was cute.
> Just curious....Is Chien D'or the registered kennel name? I've never seen anything quite like that before.... :scratchch



I'm musically illiterate, so I don't really get it 

Chien D'Or is the kennel name.. it's already written in on the AKC registration form, so we have to use it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Chien D'or's Augustus' Roman Empire

Chien D'or's Augustus Alpha Canine

I'm finding it harder to work his name in...lol

Maybe we can play off his name

like Chien D'or's Agustus it gets (kinda sounds like "as good as it gets" lol

I'm trying, I Really am!! lol


----------



## Katiesmommy

LaurJen said:


> These are the ones already registered:
> 
> 
> Ahlers' Good Golly Miss Molly
> Asoro's Good Golly Miss Molly
> Am Ch. Catalyst Good Golly Miss Molly
> Dixie Good Golly Miss Molly
> Good Golly Miss Molly XIII
> Good Golly Miss Molly XXXV
> High Times Good Golly Miss Molly MH WCX
> Quailwood's Good Golly Miss Molly
> Rice's Good Golly Miss Molly


How do you find out what names are already taken?


----------



## LaurJen

Katiesmommy said:


> How do you find out what names are already taken?


You can look them up here: K9DATA.COM Home Page

I don't know if it's complete or not, but it's a good place to look up pedigrees.


----------



## LaurJen

GoldenLover84 said:


> Chien D'or's Augustus' Roman Empire
> 
> Chien D'or's Augustus Alpha Canine
> 
> I'm finding it harder to work his name in...lol
> 
> Maybe we can play off his name
> 
> like Chien D'or's Agustus it gets (kinda sounds like "as good as it gets" lol
> 
> I'm trying, I Really am!! lol



LOL! Work harder! Work harder! I'll give you a scooby snack.. Tucker says they're good


----------



## Ninde'Gold

lol you're trying to bribe me with dog treats??? haha who do you think I am!?

Ok, you got me... I'll keep workin... :


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Augustus The Conquerer

Augustus Off The Wall

Augustus The Wonder Dog! lol j/k

Augustus' Orange Julius

Augustus A La Mode

Augustus Neither Here Nor There lol

Augustus Up Close And Personal

Augustus Wag The Dog

Augustus Top Hat N' Tails

Augustus Where The Fun's At

Am I getting hotter or colder...lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well, I'm gonna go to bed, I have a headache..lol let me know if want me to keep thinkin'


----------



## LaurJen

GoldenLover84 said:


> Augustus The Conquerer
> 
> Augustus Off The Wall
> 
> Augustus The Wonder Dog! lol j/k
> 
> Augustus' Orange Julius
> 
> Augustus A La Mode
> 
> Augustus Neither Here Nor There lol
> 
> Augustus Up Close And Personal
> 
> Augustus Wag The Dog
> 
> Augustus Top Hat N' Tails
> 
> Augustus Where The Fun's At
> 
> Am I getting hotter or colder...lol


LOL I like these, but I think hubby REALLY wants something "noble"... Then I tell him all his ideas are stupid... that's why Augustus isn't registered


----------



## ID_Hannah

Ugh! Count me in! Boone's not registered yet either. I haven't really thought much about his name. Although he's too silly to be named anything too regal sounding.


----------



## telsmith1

Chien D'or's Augie The Doggie! LOL..That is the best I could come up with!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Maybe the headache is messing my brain but what's noble mean...? lol


----------



## LaurJen

telsmith1 said:


> Chien D'or's Augie The Doggie! LOL..That is the best I could come up with!


 LOL



GoldenLover84 said:


> Maybe the headache is messing my brain but what's noble mean...? lol



You know... grand... aristocratic... regal....

(Man, I must have made a hundred posts today :yuck: )


----------



## DanielleH

Molly's Mom said:


> I started looking at the registration papers and got stuck at the name question too. I'm so new at this. I guess I can't just write down "Molly" and be done with it.
> 
> The family that bred her calls themselves "Golden Sunsets", her mother's name is Gracie and her dad is Riley. I'd still like to go with "Good Golly Miss Molly". It's probably already taken.




How about something like:

GoldN Sunsets Miss Molly - under 30 characters & spaces)

GS Good Golly Miss Molly - Under 30 characters & spaces, and GS stands for Golden Sunsets

Gracies Good Golly Miss Molly - 30 characters and spaces)

Sunset Gracies Miss Molly

hummmm.... I'm trying to think of some for you along the lines of "Good Golly Miss Molly".....


----------



## DanielleH

GerFords GoldN LibertyTouch 
GerFords GoldN TouchOf Liberty
GerFords GoldN Of Liberty


----------



## DanielleH

Augustus Spoil Me Now
Augustus Spoil Me Later
Augustus All That I am
Augustus Legend of A BraveHeart
Augustus Frisky Business

hummm... you could use your breeder's kennel name in front of the name so that way you don't have to worry about if its already taken...I may be able to think of some more later.... kinda havin a brain fart right now...


----------



## RickGibbs

DanielleH said:


> GerFords GoldN of Liberty


I like that one......have to wait until he gets to work to get his opinion, though....


----------



## DanielleH

Hows the registered names coming?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

My brain is having a brain fart right now.... lol can't really think right now.

I'm sure it'll come to them someday


----------



## Baileysmom

GoldenLover - How about trying one for Bailey? His name has to start with April's. His dad was April's Chase N Rainbows - they called him Chase (love that). His mom was April's Precious Gem - they called her Gem. DH named him after Bailey's Irish Cream, but I'm not sure that is important.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

DanielleH said:


> GerFords GoldN LibertyTouch
> GerFords GoldN TouchOf Liberty
> GerFords GoldN Of Liberty


Those are all pretty good.  I'll run them by wifey tonight. We worked on it alittle last night too. We're kinda working with "Liberty's Golden Treasure", but i'm not sure if that's final yet. We got the "golden treasure" part from his sires name (Wilmes' Golden Nugget). Wifey liked treasure better than nugget...I liked nugget though.  Oh, well...compromise...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Baileysmom said:


> GoldenLover - How about trying one for Bailey? His name has to start with April's. His dad was April's Chase N Rainbows - they called him Chase (love that). His mom was April's Precious Gem - they called her Gem. DH named him after Bailey's Irish Cream, but I'm not sure that is important.


How about: April's Coffee N Creme


----------



## DanielleH

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Those are all pretty good.  I'll run them by wifey tonight. We worked on it alittle last night too. We're kinda working with "Liberty's Golden Treasure", but i'm not sure if that's final yet. We got the "golden treasure" part from his sires name (Wilmes' Golden Nugget). Wifey liked treasure better than nugget...I liked nugget though.  Oh, well...compromise...


"Liberty's Golden Treasure is cute I like it...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

DanielleH said:


> "Liberty's Golden Treasure is cute I like it...


Thanks we thought so too.


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> You can look them up here: K9DATA.COM Home Page
> 
> I don't know if it's complete or not, but it's a good place to look up pedigrees.


You can register their name on American Kennel Club - akc.org. It'll tell you if your name is available...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

For Bailey

April's Showers Brings May Flowers
April's Bailey's Irish Creme
April's Sky Of Golden Rays
April's Starry Night
April's Ain't He A Dream
April's Angel Sent From Above
April's Best Of Everything
April's Golden Banded Lily
April's Rainbow Dash
April's Ray Of Sunshine
April's Right Hand Man


Let me know if I should keep going. Not sure if those are too girly for him or not lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

If you want something more "manly" just let me know


----------



## marshab1

reading this post...almost makes me glad that Tinkerbell's breeder didn't register the litter. I don't have to come up with a name.


----------



## Booker

Just a quick thought...Chien D'ors Augustus The Golden One...god i'm bad at this lol


----------



## njb

Rick is right again--you can register online--I had Julie for all of an hour before she was registered, and she was microchipped within 3 days. Her official name, by the way is Lady Julia Maxwell. It was a mix of her sire and dames names. 

I really love that pic of Ford in the oval office with his Golden.


----------



## RickGibbs

njb said:


> Rick is right again--you can register online--


I should also be able to look up Cosmo's too, shouldn't I? We'd like to know he exact birthday....


----------



## DanielleH

Does the AKC have the 30 characters (including spaces) rule for registering the dogs name like the CKC does?


----------



## DanielleH

29.10 NAMES

C) The name of a dog will not be accepted if if containing more the thirty (30) letters, spaces, and characters including numeral affix


(From the CKC By-Laws )

I was just wondering if the same rule applies for AKC registered names? I know there are some things that the AKC does differently then the CKC.... just not sure what all those different things are..


----------



## njb

RickGibbs said:


> I should also be able to look up Cosmo's too, shouldn't I? We'd like to know he exact birthday....


I don't know if you can or not Rick--not sure what their policy is.


----------



## Baileysmom

DanielleH said:


> I was just wondering if the same rule applies for AKC registered names? I know there are some things that the AKC does differently then the CKC.... just not sure what all those different things are..


Yep, 30 characters/spaces are all you are allowed for the registered name.


----------



## Baileysmom

GoldenLover84 said:


> For Bailey
> 
> April's Showers Brings May Flowers
> April's Bailey's Irish Creme
> April's Sky Of Golden Rays
> April's Starry Night
> April's Ain't He A Dream
> April's Angel Sent From Above
> April's Best Of Everything
> April's Golden Banded Lily
> April's Rainbow Dash
> April's Ray Of Sunshine
> April's Right Hand Man
> 
> 
> Let me know if I should keep going. Not sure if those are too girly for him or not lol


My DH and I were talking last night -- like LaurJen's, he thinks that Bailey should be in there, but I think I will just decide because I will be the registered owner anyway!  He liked April's Bailey's Irish Cream... But some of the one's you suggested are so true because we got him right after we lost our other one.... You are really good at this! I liked April's Coffee N Cream that was suggested earlier because that is what Bailey's is....


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> I should also be able to look up Cosmo's too, shouldn't I? We'd like to know he exact birthday....


Do you have his AKC name?


----------



## LaurJen

Booker said:


> Just a quick thought...Chien D'ors Augustus The Golden One...god i'm bad at this lol


LOL Well then it would be Golden Dog Augustus the Golden One


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> Do you have his AKC name?


I think NJB said it was Cosmo Agular..... I'd have to check with her...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok, well if you guys want to decide go ahead 

I find it really hard to include the dog's name unless it's a name that can rhyme or be used as another word. Or is already in a phrase of some kind.

For Bailey, the only thing that I can think of is Bail, so April's Bail Of "something"

lol I dunno

Tucker's was easy because his is just "All Tuckered Out"

Or some other examples:

Lucky - Justa Lil Bita Luck

Jade - Lady Jade of Shade

Sunny - Walkin On Sunshine


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

I would think that the AKC would let you transfer his regestration to you since you own him now.... wait! Do you own him...or does he own you...?


----------



## Booker

LaurJen said:


> LOL Well then it would be Golden Dog Augustus the Golden One


Ewww never mind then, it sounded better in french lol


----------



## LaurJen

Booker said:


> Ewww never mind then, it sounded better in french lol


It did! LOL I could always go with:

Chien D'Or's My Golden Dog Is A Golden Retriever


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Lol, keep adding golden to the name and all you'll have is 

Golden Dog of The Golden Variety Yep He's A Golden Coloured Golden Retriever


----------



## Booker

GoldenLover84 said:


> Lol, keep adding golden to the name and all you'll have is
> 
> Golden Dog of The Golden Variety Yep He's A Golden Coloured Golden Retriever


LOL unless of course he's red, then we're all in trouble!


----------



## LaurJen

GoldenLover84 said:


> Lol, keep adding golden to the name and all you'll have is
> 
> Golden Dog of The Golden Variety Yep He's A Golden Coloured Golden Retriever


Chien D'Or's Golden Dog of The Golden Variety Yep He's A Golden Coloured Golden Retriever You Got A Problem With That

(darn, I think that's too long )


----------



## Ninde'Gold

LOL! Yes, way more than 30 characters I believe...:

Chien D'or's Augustus Saves The Day then Augie The Doggie can be his superhero name... lol

I dunno.. I'm out of ideas haha


----------



## LaurJen

GoldenLover84 said:


> LOL! Yes, way more than 30 characters I believe...:
> 
> Chien D'or's Augustus Saves The Day then Augie The Doggie can be his superhero name... lol
> 
> I dunno.. I'm out of ideas haha


You've had really good ones. It's the trying to work "Augustus" in there that throws it off.

There was a cartoon when I was a kid called "Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy." But oh wait... hubby wants something befitting an emperor, lol.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

LaurJen said:


> You've had really good ones. It's the trying to work "Augustus" in there that throws it off.
> 
> There was a cartoon when I was a kid called "Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy." But oh wait... hubby wants something befitting an emperor, lol.


Just do "Emperor Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy" And tell him that "emperor's" can do what ever they want so....


----------



## Booker

Sir Augustus Augie The Golden Emperor...will that work for hubby hehe


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Chien D'ors Augustus' New Groove... haha that movie was about an Emperor... 

Chien D'or's Augustus' Empire Strikes Back lol


----------



## LaurJen

LOL!

Chien D'Or's His Most Regal Imperial Golden Emperor Augustus Ruler of All Things Great..

(he might actually like that)


----------



## njb

RickGibbs said:


> I think NJB said it was Cosmo Agular..... I'd have to check with her...


There is a I in there somewhere Rick--I will actually have to get the phone book out and look up how to spell it--I don't remember the adults names. I knew I should have kept a copy of that paper work--see what happens when your honest? Darn it....


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well if you could find a way to shorten that...lol it might work


----------



## njb

How about just plain ole--Cesar Augustus Caninus?


----------



## LaurJen

njb said:


> How about just plain ole--Cesar Augustus Caninus?



Hee hee That's cute!~~~~~~


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

LaurJen said:


> Hee hee That's cute!~~~~~~


I agree, and it's very noble sounding...


----------



## Baileysmom

What do you guys think of "Aprils Sweet Golden Indulgence" for Bailey? I would have to leave out the apostrophe.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Baileysmom said:


> What do you guys think of "Aprils Sweet Golden Indulgence" for Bailey? I would have to leave out the apostrophe.


I really like that. It's cute!


----------



## Katiesmommy

Baileysmom said:


> What do you guys think of "Aprils Sweet Golden Indulgence" for Bailey? I would have to leave out the apostrophe.


Sounds alright too me.


----------



## LaurJen

Baileysmom said:


> What do you guys think of "Aprils Sweet Golden Indulgence" for Bailey? I would have to leave out the apostrophe.


I like it!

You could also do "April's Golden Indulgence" or "April's Sweet Indulgence."


----------



## Baileysmom

Thanks, I now have to run it by dh! Since it implies Bailey's, I think he will be okay with it!


----------

